# Weekly Competition 2020-47



## Mike Hughey (Nov 16, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post on speedsolving.com or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U' F' U' F R' U R F2 U'
*2. *F2 R2 F R' U2 R' F U' R' U'
*3. *R2 U F2 U F R' U F' R
*4. *R F2 R' F' U2 F2 R' U' F2
*5. *F' U2 R U2 R F U R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 U2 D' F' D B D' R B' U2 B' L2 F2 U2 F D2 R2 B2 R2
*2. *R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 B' U2 L2 B U2 L' U' B2 L2 R' U' F2 R'
*3. *B2 U' R2 U L2 D B2 U' L2 F2 D2 L' D' R2 B F2 L2 R' D' U F'
*4. *F' U2 B' D2 B' L2 U2 F D2 L2 B' L' D U2 F R' D2 R' F2 D' F'
*5. *B2 U' R2 D R2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 B' D2 U' R B' L' U L2 F2 D'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw B F Rw B2 F2 Uw' B L B' L' R2 B2 U2 R2 B U2 L Rw' R' Fw' D Fw2 F2 L' R D' B' D' L Rw' Fw' Uw2 U F2 D' Uw' B' Fw' Uw'
*2. *B' Fw2 F' L Uw Fw2 U2 B2 Fw2 F' U' Rw2 D' B R2 B' D' B2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' L' B' Fw' Rw' R F2 Uw2 B' D2 Uw' U2 Rw' D' Uw Fw2 Rw F
*3. *U R F2 U2 L2 R2 F R' D Uw2 L Rw2 R Fw' Rw Fw' F D Uw2 F' D' L2 Rw2 R2 B2 F' D L' D2 B2 F2 L' B U' B R' U' Fw D B'
*4. *Uw2 R' B L2 Fw2 R Fw2 D Rw F R' B L' Rw R2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 Rw' D' B Uw R' D2 Uw F2 D2 B Fw D2 R' Uw R Uw2 B' Rw2 Fw2 F' L F'
*5. *L U R D2 F2 U' L2 R' D2 L' D2 Uw Fw2 Rw2 B U Rw2 R' B' F Uw2 B Fw' Uw R' F D B' U F' U2 Rw' U Fw2 F' R2 B D2 Uw U'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw2 D Dw U2 Bw' F2 U' Lw Uw Lw' B L Uw' B' Fw2 F2 Lw Rw Bw Rw D2 Dw' R' Uw' B2 Dw R Uw2 B2 Dw U Rw2 D' Fw2 Lw2 Uw2 Lw D Bw F' U B2 Lw' R Uw' R2 Uw' R' D2 Dw2 Uw R' F2 U' F2 R' Uw' Rw B' Fw2
*2. *Lw2 Bw U L' Bw2 Lw Rw Bw D Bw' Fw' F2 Lw' Rw' B2 L U Fw' D' Lw' D2 B' R2 Dw Rw2 Uw2 Fw U Fw Lw' Rw2 R2 F Lw' D2 Lw F U' Rw2 Fw L B2 F2 D2 Bw2 U Rw' Fw2 F2 Lw Dw' Uw' Lw2 Fw D' Rw2 Uw2 B' Bw' R
*3. *R2 B2 U B Lw' Uw Fw2 Uw2 L2 R2 B' Lw B Dw' R2 Fw2 Dw' U B Fw2 R D' Dw U' Lw2 Uw' L' Rw' Dw' Uw Lw Bw Dw2 L Lw' Rw2 D' Fw Dw' Rw' D2 Dw' L2 Dw' U' L' Fw D' Uw2 Lw B F' Lw Dw2 B Fw' Dw2 B D' Rw
*4. *Bw2 L2 D2 Dw' Rw Bw' R2 Fw R' U2 Bw2 Uw Lw' B2 F2 Rw Bw L2 Lw' B Rw U2 Fw' F' Uw2 U' B2 Bw Fw L Fw2 Uw Bw F2 Dw2 U2 B2 Bw' Fw' F' Lw D' Lw D Dw B Fw F2 D F' D2 R' Uw Lw2 Rw R B2 Uw' Lw2 Rw
*5. *Lw Uw' Rw2 D2 L Fw F2 Uw' Bw' U2 B' Bw' Dw Lw2 U L2 Rw' F' R' Uw' B' Bw2 L' Fw2 D' L B2 L2 R' Bw' Dw L' Rw2 Uw2 Bw U' Fw' U F' Uw' U Bw U2 B Dw2 Uw Lw Uw2 Rw2 Uw F Dw' R F Uw Fw U2 B Bw2 F'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B' U2 2L 2B2 F' U2 B R2 2B 2D 2L 3R' 2U2 B2 3F U' F' 2L D2 2U2 L 2L' 3F2 2D' L D U2 L' 3R 2U2 R' D' U' 2L' 3U' U' R' 2B2 3F' 2D2 2F 2L2 3U2 L F2 D U 2F 2L 2D2 2B' 3U' U' 2F' F2 2L2 2D2 2R' D 2B 2F L 2U U B2 2F L2 2R' 3F U
*2. *3F L2 2L 2R2 3U2 L' U2 F' R' 2F' L R2 3F2 D2 3U 2R' B2 2R R D 2B F 3U2 U' 2R' R2 B2 2F' F 3R' D2 F2 R2 2D2 3R2 2B2 3U' 3F' 2D' 3U2 3R2 U 2F2 R2 F2 2D 3R2 2D 3U B' 2U' 2B2 3F2 2U U 2B 3R2 B' R2 F2 R' 2B2 F' D 2F 2U 3R' 3U' 2U' U2
*3. *2B 3F2 2F2 2L2 D2 2D' U2 3R' 2F' L' 3R 2D' 3R2 2R R2 2D2 B2 3U2 U' 2B 2L2 3R' 2R R 2U' F' 3U2 2B' 2F D' 3F 2U2 L2 2L' B' 2B' 2F R 2B L F 2R2 3F2 2F' 3R' 2D 3F U B 3R2 B' 3F 2R2 U L' R' B' 2F2 F2 2L 2B2 F D 2B L2 3R' 3U' F' 2R U
*4. *2U' L2 3U' U' 2F' D 2D 2U2 U2 2R R' 3U 2R' B2 D 2L 2B' 2U' 2B' 3R F2 3R2 2R2 B 2F F' 3U' R' 2D2 3R' 2R2 F 2D 2L2 D F' 3R 2R D' B' 2F 2D' L' R2 3F2 R2 F 2D 3R2 U2 L2 2F 3R2 2B' D' 2F U2 3F 2L' 3R 2F' 2R' 3F L2 2D 2B' 3F' 2F' 2L' F'
*5. *B2 2B2 F2 2R B' 2U U' 2B2 2L 2R 3U2 U2 2L2 3R' R2 D2 L2 D' 3U L 2R' 2B D' 3U 2F 2R R' 2U' 2F2 R2 2U 2L2 B' F 2L2 3R2 2D U 2B2 3U2 2L 2R2 R2 U2 3R2 2R2 R2 2F 2D' 3U L2 3R 2R' 3F' F L' D L2 B 2D L2 2U 3F' 3U2 2R B2 3F2 2L' 2F R

*7x7x7*
*1. *U' 2L2 3B2 2L 2B' D2 2D2 3D2 3R' 3U 2B 2D2 3U2 2R R' 3U 2R2 U' B' 2L' 3B2 3D2 B2 U' F 3D' R' 2F' F2 2D L 2R 2U U 2B 2L U2 R 2B' 3R 3B D2 3B R2 F2 D' L' R' B 2B2 3F' 3L B' 3U2 3R' 2D 2B' 2F2 L' U B D2 2R 3B2 L2 2F 2D 3U 2U' 3R' 2R2 D 3D2 3F' 2F' D' U2 L' 3U B2 3B F2 3R2 2R' 2F2 L' 3L2 3D 2R' 3F' D 2D2 3F' 2U B2 U' R2 U2 2F2 F
*2. *B' 2B 3B2 R 2U' L 2L2 3U2 B D' 2F2 2U' 3B 3F2 L' 2L2 3L D' U' F 3D R 2U B2 3U' F' D L' U 3R R' 3F' 3R' B' U2 B 3U2 B 3U' 3L2 3D 3U 2B' 3L2 B' 2F' 2L B2 3B 2R2 2B 3R' 3U2 3B F' 3R2 3U' 2L' 3D' 3B2 2F F' 3L2 3R' 3B2 R' 3D' 2U 3F F' R' F 2D 2R' 2U2 2R' B' 2B2 2F 3D' 2U2 F' R2 D2 L 2L2 3D F 2R F L' 2R R2 F2 L' 2F' 3D' L' 2B 2F
*3. *3L2 2D 3L2 3B2 2U' 3F 2L 3R D' 3B 3L' 2B' F2 L2 B' 2U2 U B' 2B2 2L 2R' R 3F2 2U 3R2 3U 3F2 2U2 2B L' 3L2 2D' 3D2 3U2 L2 3L D2 3D' L' 3R2 2D 2L 3D B' 3R 3D2 3R2 2U 2L2 2R' 2B 2R 2F L 3R2 2R2 3U' 3B' F2 L' 3B' F' 3R2 3U' R' 3D' 2U2 U' 3B' 3D2 3F2 3D2 3U2 2L' B 3L2 2F 3D2 2R 2D2 2U L' 3U U' B' 3B' 2F' F 2D' B 2B' 3L2 2D' 2B' 2D' L' R2 2D U' L'
*4. *2B 3L' 3U 2L' 3R2 2U U L2 2L U' 3L 3D2 2B 3B' 3L2 2B' 3R2 3F' 3D 2U 3L D' B2 3U B2 2R' 2F 3D 2R 3B 3F2 3L' 2D 3D' 3U' B' D2 2D' 3D2 3U 2F 3D U L2 R' B2 3F' 2D2 3U2 2U' 2B 3R D 3R2 2D2 L' 3L 3R' U' 2F2 2D' 3U' R D 2U2 U2 3R2 2D2 F2 D L 3L' 3R' 2R 2D2 3F 2L 3R' 3F' 2U U' R' 3U2 3B 2D2 2U 2B2 2D' 2R2 3F 3L2 2B' D 2U U2 2R' R' 2B 3L2 2B'
*5. *L' 3L2 3R2 2R' D' 2D 3D2 3U' 2U2 L2 3L' 3R2 2R2 2D2 2L 3L 3D B' F' D 3D2 2U2 2R' 2B' 2R2 R2 2U B U 3F' L' 3L2 3B' 3R' 2R' 3F' 2R 3B2 3F D2 U' 3R' R2 3B2 L2 D2 3R R2 2D2 2B2 3F F' U' 3R 2R2 B' 2B' 2F2 F 3U2 2L D2 3U2 B 3F 2F2 2R2 R' 3U' 3R D B' D' 2U2 R' 2F L' 3R' 3F 3R B2 2U' U2 3B R2 2F 3D' 2B2 D2 3R 2U B2 2U' U2 2B2 2L 3B 2U2 U 2F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R' U' R F' U2 R U2
*2. *R U' R F2 R U' R F
*3. *F2 R2 F' U2 F' R' U2 R2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U R D' L' D R L2 D' R' D2 B' U2 B U B2 U2 L B' R Fw' Uw'
*2. *F B' L R B2 D2 B' U' D' L F2 B' L U' R2 U2 B2 L R2 U2 Fw Uw'
*3. *B L' R U2 F L2 D' L U' F' D2 U' F U L2 U' L2 F R Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 L' Rw2 U2 B' Rw Uw' U L R D' U' R Fw2 L' Rw Fw Uw' Rw' B F2 R Uw Rw2 Fw2 R Uw Fw L2 Uw2 U' Fw2 U' L' Rw R Uw' Fw' Uw U2
*2. *Rw D U2 B Uw2 R2 D2 Rw' Fw2 L2 B' Rw2 R' Uw L' U2 Rw' F D2 B2 U2 Fw D2 Uw2 L2 B2 Uw' B2 Fw D B Fw2 F' L F' Uw' Fw2 R U B2
*3. *D' R' F2 L2 R2 D Fw2 Uw' B' F2 D' Uw' U F2 Uw' L Rw' U' B2 Uw U F D2 L' Fw' U2 R2 B' D U Fw D' Uw' U L' R B D Fw' Uw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' F Lw D' Lw2 F2 Lw' B2 Dw' F2 Lw R' B2 R U Bw' U2 B F Lw' B Fw2 R2 B2 Bw2 F Lw2 R2 D2 Fw2 Lw2 Fw' Lw2 U' B' D Dw' Bw2 D R Dw Bw2 U' Lw' Bw' Fw' D Fw L U2 B' F' D' Dw B F U F' D Dw'
*2. *B Rw Bw2 Lw' Fw U F2 Lw' Fw Uw' R2 D' U' Fw2 Rw' D2 Fw' D' Uw' L' B Fw2 Uw2 B' Lw' R' Bw' L Rw Bw' Lw2 B2 Lw' B Fw F' D2 Dw L D' U L' D' Lw U B' Fw' U' B Rw Bw F U Lw' Dw' R2 Dw L' Fw2 R2
*3. *R' U2 Fw Lw2 Dw Rw' D2 Uw' B2 F D2 Rw' R2 Dw R' B2 D' Uw F' Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 U F D Lw' R2 Fw2 Uw' U B U B2 Dw U2 R' B Bw Fw L' Rw Dw' R Uw U2 Fw' R2 Fw Uw2 Bw Lw2 Fw' L Rw Uw' Fw' R2 U Rw2 Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R2 R' 2D F2 U2 3F' 2F2 F 2R2 2U2 3R2 2R2 R2 F' R2 2F 3U2 3R' 2R' D' 2D' B' R2 F2 2L2 2U 3R2 B 2B 2F' D2 L2 2D B2 2L' 3R' 2R R2 B2 2R F 2L 3U2 2L U 3R D U' 2F' 2D' 3R2 R' 3F2 3U2 2U' 2R R2 3U 2R2 B 2L' 2R' 3U' 2R2 3F' D' 3U' 2L' 2R2 D2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 L U2 3L D 2D2 L' 3R' 2B 3B F 2R D2 U' 2B2 F' 3U' 3L' 3R2 3B L' R' D2 2D' U 3R 2R F' 2L' 2U2 B 2B' 3F' 2F' F 2L' 3R' 3B2 F2 3D2 3U 2U' L2 2B 3D2 2R' 3B 2U2 B2 2U 2L2 3L' 2D 2L2 3L' 2D' 3L 2R' R D2 3L' 2U 2R2 B2 2L 2B2 3D2 3U U 2F' R B 3B 3L 3R 2U' 3B 3U L' 3L2 2B2 L' 3R 2B 3R2 2B' D2 2D 2B' D B 2L 3L' 2F2 3L' 3U L 2F2 D 2R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F' R F2 L' F' D2 U' F L2 R2 F D' R' L' B2 D' F B2 U2
*2. *D' F' D U' L2 U' F' U2 F D2 U' L2 F2 B2 U' B' R' U' L2 Fw' Uw
*3. *F2 D R2 U' D L2 U B' U' B' U' D2 B2 F' D B2 D2 U R U' R Fw' Uw
*4. *F U2 B R B L2 R D2 U2 F' R2 F D B2 U2 D2 B2 L' D Rw2 Uw
*5. *U' B2 D R B2 D2 R F2 B D2 U2 F R2 U' R' U' R' B F' U Fw
*6. *U F' B2 U2 D2 L' D' B' R F R2 L D2 L U2 L2 F' L2 D' L' U2 Fw'
*7. *B2 L' B2 L R2 D L B D U2 B2 U' F2 B' L' B D2 L B U2 F' Rw2 Uw
*8. *L' R2 U2 R' F' U B L F' L2 B D2 B' U' F D U2 R2 F' U' Rw2 Uw
*9. *B' L2 R' D' F L' B F R2 D2 L' R' D L' R2 F B D' U' F' D' Fw Uw'
*10. *B2 R' D L F' L2 R U B' D' F' D F' U B2 U2 B F L2 Fw Uw
*11. *B D B' F D R L' B2 F2 U2 R2 B D B' F' R' B U2 L2 F' Rw Uw'
*12. *R2 B' D' B2 F2 U2 D' R' U' D2 L U2 D2 F U L' F' L2 R F Rw' Uw
*13. *R2 D' B' F U' B F2 R B D' B2 U2 B' L' R2 B L2 U' B2 Rw' Uw'
*14. *D2 B R2 L2 F B2 D U2 B2 R F L' D' B D F2 D' B2 L Fw' Uw
*15. *B' F L2 D2 L' D F D2 F B U D' B U' L' R' F2 R L Fw' Uw'
*16. *L B2 F L B2 U B L' D2 U2 R U' B' R2 D' F2 U L2 U' Fw' Uw'
*17. *L D' F' D2 R' U R2 L' D2 R' U2 B' F2 D2 L2 D' F D' U2 L2 D Rw' Uw2
*18. *U2 B F2 L' F2 L2 B' R2 F' U R' U' D2 F L2 B' F2 U F' Rw' Uw'
*19. *L' B' R' F' D' U' R2 D' U F2 U2 L' D' L2 D L U2 D' L' Fw' Uw2
*20. *R2 D' L D U' F2 R2 U' D F2 U' R F R2 B2 L2 B2 L D R2 D Rw' Uw2
*21. *B' F' D' U L' F2 U F B' R2 D' F2 R2 U R2 U2 D2 F U Fw' Uw
*22. *U' B' U2 F2 L2 U' B D2 B L R2 D' B D R' L2 D' L' F
*23. *R2 D2 F2 D' B2 R' D' U2 B R' B' F2 R' F2 L B L2 U2 L2 D' Fw Uw
*24. *D F' B L F' B' R' B' D R F2 U2 D' R' D' B2 L U R2 B Rw Uw2
*25. *R F2 U' B' U2 B2 D' F D' L' F' B D R D' L B2 L' D' Rw Uw'
*26. *F R F D U' B' D F' R2 D' B D L' D' B' R2 B' F' L F' R Fw'
*27. *F2 U D R2 F R2 D' R L2 F' B D2 U B' D2 L2 U2 F' B' L2 R Fw' Uw2
*28. *L D2 U R U' D' R' D2 F2 D' U B D' R' D2 F2 U' D B2 F2 Rw Uw2
*29. *L2 R2 B2 U2 R L D' B D' F2 U' B L' U2 B R B2 F D F' B Rw' Uw
*30. *L B' R' B2 F' D' B F' R2 L B2 L B L' F L' B U F D B' Rw2 Uw2
*31. *F R' F' B R2 L2 B2 D' F2 R B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' F' R' L2 Fw'
*32. *D2 U2 B U F2 D2 B2 L2 U L D R D U2 R F2 U F' U
*33. *D' L' D2 B' F' L2 B' D U2 L D' L' F R2 L F2 U2 F2 L Fw' Uw2
*34. *F2 R2 D U F' U2 L U F2 R L2 D' B L R2 F2 D' L' R B Rw' Uw'
*35. *F' U' B' F2 U2 R U' D L' R U' R' L D2 F2 B R B2 U' R D2 Rw Uw
*36. *L B' L R' U' L2 B' F2 U2 F D' F U D' B2 R U2 R' F2 Rw Uw'
*37. *D2 B' F D B L' D2 U2 L2 F2 B' D' L' F2 L' R' B U2 D Fw Uw2
*38. *D2 B2 L' B' L' D F' D2 U B2 R' B2 F' R F U2 D' F D Rw' Uw'
*39. *L' F R' L' D' R F D L B D R2 L2 F' R B R' L2 D' Fw' Uw
*40. *R U F2 D R' B2 F2 R' F' L U' F' R2 D B' R2 U' F U2 B Rw Uw'
*41. *L U L B2 R2 B2 F2 R' L2 F2 D U2 F2 R D' L' D2 B2 F' L B2 Rw2 Uw
*42. *D L R' D2 R' F2 B R2 B2 L2 R2 B' D2 L2 R' F2 R2 U B R Fw' Uw
*43. *F2 R2 B R' F2 B2 U F2 B U R2 U2 B' F2 L D2 U' B2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
*44. *R' L2 D' U F' U2 L2 U' F2 R' D2 R2 D R B2 U' R' U2 L F' R2 Fw Uw'
*45. *D' U2 B' L2 B2 U D B U' L2 F' D' R F' U' L2 D B R D' B'
*46. *R2 F' B U D R' B2 R2 L2 U' R2 F' U R' B' R2 B' R' D Fw Uw
*47. *D' R L F' U' D2 R2 B2 R' B' F L' B2 R2 D R2 D2 F L B F' Rw' Uw
*48. *B L2 R2 D B' D2 L' B R2 B R D' L D' L B L D B' L' D2 Rw Uw
*49. *D F' R' B2 L R' D B2 F U' R B2 U F D U F2 L' F2 D2 Rw'
*50. *D' L' B' U' F B' L2 F R U' L2 B F2 U D2 F' B D2 F' B2 Rw Uw'
*51. *U2 R2 B F2 D2 R F' U D2 B' U' F2 D U2 L' F2 R L2 U2 L D2 Fw' Uw2
*52. *D' B' U2 L F2 B2 D L2 R2 U' L2 R B U' L U L' B2 L' Fw' Uw2
*53. *D' U2 F' U F2 U' B' D U2 F U F R2 B2 L2 D B2 F' D2 L' Fw Uw2
*54. *U2 L2 F' R' D L' R2 B U2 L' B L' R2 B F R U F R B2 R2 Fw' Uw
*55. *D2 F D F R' D R2 F R2 L2 U L' F' L2 B2 R' B L' D2 Fw' Uw
*56. *R B' R' F' R2 B' U2 R B L B' F2 R' D2 B' L2 D B2 U L2 F2 Rw Uw
*57. *B L2 D' L' U2 L' U2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 U' D L U B' L F' R' B' Rw Uw'
*58. *D U' F' U2 D2 B R' B2 D R U2 R' B' L2 R' U' F U2 L2 Fw' Uw
*59. *L F L U2 D L2 F' B2 D B' D' U' L2 D2 R F2 B2 D2 U' L D' Rw' Uw'
*60. *B R' B' U2 D' R2 L' D' R2 L' F R2 F2 D2 L F D B2 L' U2 Fw' Uw2
*61. *L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R B' U' R2 D' B' F U B' L D2 R' B' U Fw Uw
*62. *F2 L2 D R' U D2 L D L2 F2 L B2 U' B2 D2 B R' U B2 Rw2 Uw
*63. *R2 D R' B' U' L F2 D2 L B F2 R B' L' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' F' Rw' Uw
*64. *D R D U2 F' B2 U L U' D2 R2 F' B' R2 L' U2 F' L' R D R2 Fw' Uw'
*65. *U2 B R2 F2 R D2 F L2 D2 U2 L' B F2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 U' D2 F Rw Uw'
*66. *U L B2 U2 D L2 D2 B F2 D2 B' U' R U' B' F L2 R U2 B R' Fw Uw'
*67. *U' F' L U2 R2 F L R2 D2 B' U B' D2 F R2 L D' R' B F2 Rw' Uw2
*68. *R2 L2 B' U2 L B2 U2 D R2 U2 L' R U' D B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D F' Rw' Uw
*69. *L U' D' B' L' R' U2 D2 L D' B D R2 D' B' R2 B' F R Fw Uw
*70. *F D' U' R U L' U L F' U2 B2 R D U' R2 U2 D F L' F U2 Fw' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 L D2 L2 R B2 D2 R' D2 L2 F2 D L F' R' D2 F U' B' F R
*2. *U2 B R2 F' L2 F D2 U2 F R2 F2 L' R B L R2 F' L B R' D'
*3. *D2 B D R U' B L U2 B' U D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R' U2 R U2 F2
*4. *B' U2 F' R2 U2 L2 B U2 R2 U2 F D' U2 R D2 L' F' R D R' F'
*5. *U L2 F2 D L2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 U L U' R' F L2 U2 L' U' B F

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 L2 B2 L2 B U2 B' U2 F L2 D2 L' R' U' R2 B' L' B U B' U
*2. *U2 B D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 B R2 D2 R2 U' L' F L B D B L' R'
*3. *L2 D' R2 D' U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D' U2 L' B F2 L2 U B' F L R D
*4. *L2 U2 B' R2 F2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2 L' U F' R' D' R D U L' F2
*5. *D U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 B D' B' L2 F R D R2 F U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 D2 B2 F2 R D2 R U2 F2 U2 R F D2 F2 L U F2 R' B' D L
*2. *B2 D B2 D' U' L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F' L2 R D2 F' D' L2 R2 F U2
*3. *U L2 B R D' F2 U2 R' B D2 L2 U' L2 U F2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2
*4. *B' U' B' R B2 L2 D2 L2 F' R' U' F2 U' B2 R2 U F2 D F2 L2 B2
*5. *D' F2 D' B' R2 B R' F B L' U2 L2 D L2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U R2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 R2 D U2 B' D2 R B2 F' L' D' U F' U' B2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 F2 U2 F' R2 B L2 F2 U2 B L2 R' D L2 U L2 F L' B' D U R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 D' B2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D R' B F2 D L' F D' U F D' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U R2 U' R' U2 F' U R2
*3. *F R2 D2 B U F' L2 F2 D' R U2 L2 U D' R2 D' B2 R2 B2
*4. *D R2 D B2 R D2 B' F U' F D' Fw2 L2 U' F R' D' Uw2 Fw' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 B Fw F' L2 B2 Fw L B2 Uw' R2 Fw L2 B Fw' R' D' Fw F2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F R F' U2 F R2 F R' U'
*3. *U B L' U2 F U R F' D2 B L' U2 R' D2 B2 L D2 B2 R2 D2 R'
*4. *Fw' L2 B Uw F' D2 Uw2 U2 L Uw' U F R2 Uw2 F' D Uw2 U R2 F R2 Fw L2 B' Fw' D' B D L2 F2 U' Fw2 D2 Fw2 R Fw' F2 U' L2 Rw2
*5. *Uw' B' Rw' D' Lw Bw2 Fw Lw' B R U' F2 D Dw2 L' D2 Lw Bw2 F D Bw' U' B' F D' R' B' Rw' Uw B Rw Bw Fw U' Lw2 D Fw Rw2 Fw' Lw R Dw' F L' R2 U Rw' Uw2 U' Rw' Dw' L Lw' Uw U2 Rw2 D' Uw U Fw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R F2 R F' R2 F R' U' R2 U'
*3. *D F U R2 L B2 R' L2 B' L U D2 L2 D' F2 U2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2
*4. *Fw' L' R B F2 U Rw F L2 Rw2 R' Uw' F' R' Fw' Rw' Fw' Uw F2 Rw F2 Uw2 L Fw2 Uw L2 Fw' D' L' U' F L Rw2 F2 Uw Fw2 F U' Rw2 R'
*5. *Dw L Bw L Bw Dw2 F Dw2 U B2 Fw2 F' Dw Uw2 B Fw Lw' R' Bw2 L Rw F D Dw2 L2 Bw R Bw F' U' Lw B' Fw' D' R' Dw2 Lw Fw2 F2 Uw2 R' D2 Uw' U' Rw2 B2 U Rw U2 F' D2 B' Bw2 Fw Lw F' Dw Uw2 B' Fw'
*6. *3F2 R' 2U2 2R' 2F2 2R2 3F 3U2 U2 B' 3U 2U2 3R 3F D2 3U2 2U2 L2 2F2 2U 2R 3U L 2L2 3R' 2R2 2D U2 2R 2D' U 3R' B2 2B F2 2R' 3U' 2R 2B D2 2U' 2F2 2R2 B2 2F F2 L 2R 2F' U 2B 2F' U 2L' 2F2 2U2 2B' 2U2 2F D2 2D' 3U' B 2B 3F2 2R' D' U' 2B2 R

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R U' F' R2 F2 U F'
*3. *D U2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' B' D2 U2 L' R2 D2 U L2 F R
*4. *Uw Fw2 U' R2 Fw D2 L' R2 B Rw R' Uw2 Fw2 D2 Rw' F2 Uw L2 R' Uw2 L2 Rw' R Fw2 Uw B2 U' Fw R2 B' Uw Rw2 B2 Fw2 U B2 L2 D U2 R'
*5. *D2 U' Rw' F2 D' Dw2 Rw2 Fw' L' R' F R2 Fw D' Dw Uw' Bw F2 R2 Uw' F' L2 Fw' Dw' L R2 D' U2 B2 L2 U2 Lw R2 Dw Uw Bw F' R' B Lw2 Rw Bw2 L F Rw' F' L2 Lw' Bw Lw Rw2 Fw Uw2 Fw2 L2 Bw2 L2 Bw R B2
*6. *F R2 D' 2D 3R' 2R2 2F 2L' 2F' 2D 3R2 2R R 2U2 B 3U R' 2U' 2B R 3U' 2B 2F 2R' R2 D' 2F2 R D B 2R2 2F' L 2R' R' 2B' L 2U' 3R' 2R2 2B2 3R2 B 2F F L' 3R 2R' B' 2B2 3F2 2R2 B2 3F 2D2 L' 2R2 2U2 U L 3R' 2R 3U' U2 L' 2L 2U U' 2B' D2
*7. *R U F 3D2 3L2 D 3D' 2L2 2F F 2R2 2U 2B 3B' 3F 2F 2U' 2R' U' 2F2 3D' U' R' 2D' 3D' 2U2 3B2 3L2 2B' 3L2 2R2 3D2 R' B' 2B' 3F2 3D B2 2B' F' U 3F R' 3U B F2 3L2 3B 2F' L2 B 2U' 2B L' 2L 3L2 2B2 D2 3D' B 2L 3R2 2R' B2 2U2 U 2R2 3D2 L D 3D2 U L2 U 3R2 3F L2 2L' 3R 2D' 2F' 2L2 3L2 2D2 B2 D' 2U2 L F2 2U 3L' 3R' 2D2 3B' 3F D 2D 3D 3L U

*Clock*
*1. *UR3- DR6+ DL6+ UL4- U5+ R3+ D0+ L1- ALL4+ y2 U1+ R1- D1+ L1+ ALL1+ UR DR DL UL 
*2. *UR2+ DR3+ DL1+ UL4- U2+ R3+ D6+ L2+ ALL4+ y2 U2+ R2+ D5+ L0+ ALL1+ DR UL 
*3. *UR2- DR2+ DL5- UL1+ U3+ R3- D2+ L3- ALL6+ y2 U1- R3- D2- L3- ALL3- UR DL UL 
*4. *UR4- DR2+ DL1- UL2+ U0+ R5- D2+ L4+ ALL2+ y2 U4- R0+ D2+ L1- ALL2- UR UL 
*5. *UR0+ DR4- DL1+ UL3- U4- R3+ D3- L6+ ALL2+ y2 U1+ R1- D6+ L3+ ALL3- UR DR DL UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L' R B' U' L' B U l b' u
*2. *L R' L U R B' U' R' B' l' b' u
*3. *U' B' R B' R L' B' R' U l b u
*4. *U R' L U L' R' B' R l' r' u
*5. *L' B' L B' L U' B' R' r b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (-5, -5) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) /
*2. *(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0)
*3. *(0, -1) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 5) / (4, 1) / (5, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (6, 2) /
*4. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) /
*5. *(1, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 5) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -3) / (0, 2)

*Skewb*
*1. *B L R' B' L' U' L' R' U' R' U
*2. *B U L B U' B U' R' U' B' U'
*3. *L U L' U B U L B' R U B
*4. *B L U L' R' U L R' B' R' B
*5. *B L B' R' B L' R' L' U' B' L'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
*2. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F2 U' F2 R' U F U' R U
*3. *F' U2 R2 F R2 B2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 D' R B L D' B2 U L D
*4. *D B' F' D' R2 F D' Uw' Fw R2 B' D L B Rw2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 F' Uw Rw2 F2 L Rw2 Uw2 L2 F L' U R' B' F' Rw' B Fw' D' Fw2 F2 R' U
*5. *Uw Bw' Lw Dw Uw2 U B L' B' L2 B D2 Dw2 Uw' U' B F2 D2 Rw' D' Fw2 Lw' F2 L U2 L B2 Fw2 R2 D2 L' R2 D U2 B2 U Bw' R' B2 Bw U R' B2 Bw Fw Dw2 Uw R' Uw2 U' Bw2 U2 R B' Fw' R2 Fw2 U' Bw2 F'
*OH. *F2 L2 R2 B L2 F' L2 F' R2 B' U2 L' D' L2 U' L' F D2 L' D2 B'
*Clock. *UR6+ DR2+ DL5+ UL0+ U3+ R3+ D5+ L6+ ALL5- y2 U3+ R0+ D0+ L2+ ALL2- DR UL 
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *B' U R B' R B U' L b'
*Square-1. *(1, -3) / (2, 5) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (3, 3) / (-2, 1) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2) / (0, 6) /
*Skewb. *B L U L' R' U' L' R' B' U' R'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F' L B r' R f l' f r' B F' L R B' F L' R'
*2. *l' f F r b f r' b' F R F' L B R' F' R B'
*3. *F R' B' l b' B l' r' b R' B F' L R' B' R
*4. *l b r f l' B' R F L' R' B' F L'
*5. *B L b' r b' l' B F L F R' B' F R B L'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw Rw Uw' U Lw Bw' U' Rw' U' L' B' Uw Rw Uw Lw Uw Rw Lw Rw Uw Lw u b'
*2. *Uw' Bw' R' Uw' Rw' U' Rw L Uw' L Bw Rw Lw' Bw' u l' r' b
*3. *Uw R B' Uw' Bw Uw U' R Uw L' B Bw Rw Bw Rw' Uw Bw Rw Bw' l r' b'
*4. *Uw' R' Lw' U' B Uw' R B Lw Uw L' Lw Bw' Uw' Bw Rw Bw' u
*5. *Bw' Lw L' Bw R' B' Uw' Rw' U L' Lw Uw' Lw Rw' Bw' Lw' Bw Rw l r' b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U R U2 R D3 L U2 L D L U R D2 R U R U L2 U R2 D L D L2 U R2 U R D2 L2 D L U2 R3 D L2 D L U2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U R D L D L U2 R U R2 D L U R D3 L2 U R U R D2 L U L2 U2 R2 D L2 U R2 D L U R2 D L U R D3
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 D L U3 R2 D2 L D R U L2 U2 L D2 R U2 L D R2 U L D R D L D L U R
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U R D L U L D2 L U2 R D3 L U2 R D R U2 L D2 R2 D L3 U R2 D L2 U R U R D R D L2 U R2 U L U R D L2 D R U2 L D L U
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U L2 U R D2 L U3 R D L U R2 D R U L D2 L U2 R D2 R D L2 U2 R D R U L D2 R U3 L D2 L2 D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 F2 L R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L B2 F D L' R' B2 D F2 L B2 L' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D F U2 R2 U' F2 L U R' B L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 D' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F B2 U L2 D' F2 D B2 D' R2 B2 U F L D U F' U R2 D F' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D F2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' F R2 B2 L R B' D' B' L B' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F B2 D2 B2 U2 F U2 R2 F L2 B D' R2 F R' B L B' U2 B' U2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 U B2 D' F D2 L' D F U2 F2 R F2 U'
*2. *B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 U R2 F2 L F' L F' U' L2 B' U F R'
*3. *U2 F2 L' F2 R D2 R' D2 L' D2 F2 D L' D2 L R2 F U L U2 F
*4. *R' L' U B' D' B' R2 B R' F' R' B2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 R U2 B2 R2
*5. *D2 R B2 U R D L2 D' F U L2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 D'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UR UL UB UR UB UR UF UL UF UB UR LB UL UF LB RF UR RF UR UF UL UB UR UF LB UB UR RB UB LF UF UR UB UL UF RF UR UB UL LF UF LF DB LB DB DL LB DF LF DL DR DB UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL DB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF LF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UL+2 LB UL-2 LF-2 DB+ RB UR DL+2 LF+2 DL LF UF+ RF+2 UF RF UF+2 RF+ UR RF UR+ LF+ UF LF+2 RB+
*2. *UF UL UF UB UR UB UL UF UR UL UF UL UF UR UF UL LB RF UR RF UR UF UB LB UL UB UL LB UL RF UR UF RB UB UL UF RB LF UF UR UB LF DB LB DL DF LF UL UB LB RB UR UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL UB+ LB UB+2 RB+2 UR UF UR+ UF+2 RB+ DL+
*3. *UF UR UF UL UB UL UB UR UF UB UR UB UR UL LB UB LB UB UL RF UF RF UF UR UF UL LB UB RB LF UL UF UB RB LF UL UF UL UB RB UR RF DB RB DR DF RF UR UB LB RB DB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ RF+2 UF UL-2 UB+2 UL+2 UB-2 DR RF+2 DB-2 DL+2 DB+2 DL-2 LB+2
*4. *UL UF UB UR UF UL UF UR UF UL UF UB LB RF UR UF UB UL LB UB UL UF UR UB LB RF UR RF RB LF UL UB UR UF LB UL UB RB DR DB RB UB DB DF RF UR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DF UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UL+ LF UL+2 DR+ DB LB+2 UB+ LB DR+2 UR UB+2 DF+2 RF+2 DL-2
*5. *UF UR UF UR UF UB UL UF UB UL UF UR UB UL LB UB UR LB RF UF RF UF UR UF UR UL UB LB RF RB LF UF UL RF UR RF RB UR RF LF UL UB LF DB DL DF DL DR DF DL DB DR DF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF DF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LF+ UF LF+2 DB+ RB UR+2 DB+2 DF+2 RF+ DF+ RF UR+ DB-


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 24, 2020)

Results for week 47: Congratulations to OriginalUsername, Dream Cubing, and Niclas Mach!

*2x2x2*(107)
1.  1.17 Legomanz
2.  1.29 Charles Jerome
3.  1.45 MLGCubez
3.  1.45 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



5.  1.49 Mat XD
6.  1.76 BradyCubes08
7.  1.87 Rubadcar
8.  1.97 BrianJ
9.  2.18 Christopher Fandrich
9.  2.18 JoXCuber
11.  2.26 Nazib Nawar
12.  2.31 riz3ndrr
13.  2.35 Kylegadj
14.  2.37 KardTrickKid_YT
15.  2.39 NoahCubing
16.  2.46 aidenkimm
17.  2.56 Luke Garrett
18.  2.61 mihnea3000
19.  2.62 Heewon Seo
20.  2.66 NathanaelCubes
21.  2.68 sean_cut4
22.  2.76 Logan2017DAYR01
23.  2.81 Niclas Mach
24.  2.85 Micah Morrison
25.  2.97 BradenTheMagician
26.  3.02 Brendyn Dunagan
27.  3.06 ichcubegerne
28.  3.07 G2013
29.  3.08 sigalig
30.  3.10 wuque man
30.  3.10 jihu1011
30.  3.10 f96
33.  3.11 MCuber
34.  3.12 Dream Cubing
35.  3.23 Trig0n
35.  3.23 BraydenTheCuber
37.  3.40 tJardigradHe
38.  3.41 wearephamily1719
38.  3.41 Boris McCoy
38.  3.41 BMcCl1
41.  3.56 DNF_Cuber
42.  3.57 Sub1Hour
43.  3.65 abhijat
43.  3.65 BenChristman1
45.  3.66 mm15
46.  3.70 cheaj99
47.  3.73 JLSH
48.  3.74 Fred Lang
49.  3.83 Isaac Latta
50.  3.90 ProStar
51.  3.93 VIBE_ZT
52.  3.95 d2polld
53.  3.97 abunickabhi
54.  4.00 DGCubes
55.  4.05 vishwasankarcubing
56.  4.08 Antto Pitkänen
57.  4.11 fun at the joy
58.  4.16 FaLoL
59.  4.24 NintendoCuber
60.  4.30 MattP98
61.  4.40 breadears
62.  4.41 oliverpallo
63.  4.46 Liam Wadek
64.  4.47 Raymos Castillo
65.  4.51 Aadil ali
66.  4.78 oliver sitja sichel
67.  4.81 SonofRonan
68.  5.09 lumes2121
69.  5.20 John Benwell
70.  5.36 Hunter Eric Deardurff
71.  5.51 Sitina
72.  5.53 MJS Cubing
73.  5.60 RPerm (2020GOME05)
74.  5.65 White KB
75.  5.72 xander3
76.  5.80 Brady
77.  5.89 Pfannkuchener
78.  6.07 Lewis
79.  6.09 anna4f
80.  6.28 ryan_soh
81.  6.34 DiamondGolem12
82.  6.35 nevinscph
83.  6.42 YaleZ1023
84.  6.49 PingPongCuber
85.  6.55 J cubing
86.  6.61 Muhammad Ahmed Hasan
87.  6.79 Jrg
88.  6.88 Moosekacha
89.  6.99 LittleLumos
90.  7.39 HelloKIMKIM
91.  7.53 UnknownCanvas
92.  7.84 Mike Hughey
93.  7.89 KyleTheCuber
94.  7.97 HippieCuber
95.  8.22 Jorjais
96.  8.65 rdurette10
97.  8.77 BenTheCuberYT
98.  8.78 sporteisvogel
99.  8.89 Rubika-37-021204
100.  9.08 David Reid
101.  9.31 Rod Cuber
102.  10.43 Joshua smith the cuber
103.  11.33 thomas.sch
104.  13.28 Jacck
105.  14.43 MatsBergsten
106.  15.19 Curtis
107.  20.90 PCCuber


*3x3x3*(136)
1.  6.85 Luke Garrett
2.  7.28 riz3ndrr
3.  7.36 mihnea3000


Spoiler



4.  7.44 OriginalUsername
5.  7.60 wuque man
6.  7.69 BrianJ
7.  7.94 Micah Morrison
8.  8.35 tJardigradHe
9.  8.39 thecubingwizard
10.  8.60 aidenkimm
11.  8.62 Heewon Seo
12.  8.63 BradyCubes08
13.  8.66 Dream Cubing
14.  8.68 KardTrickKid_YT
15.  8.84 Charles Jerome
16.  8.88 Christopher Fandrich
17.  8.89 Rubadcar
18.  8.96 NoahCubing
19.  9.11 NathanaelCubes
20.  9.25 G2013
20.  9.25 BradenTheMagician
22.  9.27 MLGCubez
23.  9.32 Logan2017DAYR01
24.  9.42 Brendyn Dunagan
25.  9.65 Coinman_
26.  9.66 jihu1011
27.  9.70 f96
28.  9.75 turtwig
29.  9.76 Kylegadj
30.  9.89 BMcCl1
31.  9.93 sigalig
32.  10.03 sean_cut4
33.  10.15 Nazib Nawar
34.  10.29 Isaac Latta
35.  10.35 oliver sitja sichel
36.  10.38 FishyIshy
37.  10.41 vishwasankarcubing
38.  10.61 abhijat
39.  10.66 fun at the joy
40.  10.67 MegaminxMan
40.  10.67 ichcubegerne
42.  10.70 GenTheThief
43.  10.74 JoXCuber
44.  10.79 Niclas Mach
45.  10.80 VJW
46.  10.82 Keenan Johnson
47.  11.47 FaLoL
48.  11.55 BraydenTheCuber
49.  11.66 Boris McCoy
49.  11.66 Fred Lang
51.  11.90 20luky3
52.  11.97 d2polld
53.  12.28 xyzzy
54.  12.29 Raymos Castillo
55.  12.36 DGCubes
55.  12.36 Liam Wadek
57.  12.43 RedstoneTim
58.  12.50 abunickabhi
59.  12.60 Gregory Alekseev
60.  12.62 Aadil ali
61.  12.69 Sub1Hour
62.  12.80 MattP98
63.  12.88 cheaj99
64.  12.96 Antto Pitkänen
65.  13.23 yoyoyoj123
66.  13.43 wearephamily1719
67.  13.45 xander3
68.  13.63 Ghost Cuber
69.  13.92 Trig0n
70.  13.93 JLSH
71.  14.11 trangium
72.  14.21 speedcube.insta
73.  14.33 NintendoCuber
74.  14.50 thatkid
75.  14.57 revaldoah
76.  14.59 lumes2121
76.  14.59 PingPongCuber
78.  14.91 breadears
79.  14.97 Brady
80.  14.98 VIBE_ZT
81.  15.40 BenChristman1
81.  15.40 John Benwell
83.  15.49 nevinscph
84.  15.66 Pfannkuchener
85.  16.22 Hunter Eric Deardurff
86.  16.70 DNF_Cuber
87.  16.81 MarkA64
88.  17.18 rdurette10
89.  17.20 riovqn
90.  17.35 ProStar
91.  17.36 UnknownCanvas
92.  17.37 Petri Krzywacki
93.  17.62 YaleZ1023
94.  17.70 SonofRonan
95.  18.18 CreationUniverse
96.  18.25 LittleLumos
97.  18.28 TheSlykrCubr
98.  18.41 J cubing
99.  18.76 HippieCuber
100.  19.29 Lewis
101.  19.38 Rod Cuber
102.  19.57 MattHallTV
103.  20.29 ryan_soh
104.  21.33 kilwap147
105.  21.95 Mike Hughey
106.  21.96 Jrg
107.  22.44 David Reid
108.  23.43 White KB
109.  23.65 MJS Cubing
110.  24.41 PCCuber
111.  24.68 Moosekacha
112.  25.28 One Wheel
113.  25.30 swburk
114.  27.07 BenTheCuberYT
115.  27.29 Rubika-37-021204
116.  27.36 sporteisvogel
117.  27.53 KyleTheCuber
118.  28.73 filmip
119.  29.04 J perm
120.  29.27 Jacck
121.  29.63 Mat XD
122.  29.93 DiamondGolem12
123.  31.07 RPerm (2020GOME05)
124.  31.58 Muhammad Ahmed Hasan
125.  32.57 Caleb Rogers
126.  34.57 calotret
127.  35.36 dav3
128.  36.09 MatsBergsten
129.  36.30 under5myy
130.  38.36 thomas.sch
131.  38.53 benthecuber
132.  40.85 HelloKIMKIM
133.  47.62 Joshua smith the cuber
134.  59.22 Curtis
135.  DNF MCuber
135.  DNF pizzacrust


*4x4x4*(79)
1.  30.86 tJardigradHe
2.  31.52 OriginalUsername
3.  32.08 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  32.22 Luke Garrett
5.  32.36 wuque man
6.  32.51 Micah Morrison
7.  32.75 Dream Cubing
8.  34.98 Nazib Nawar
9.  36.89 MCuber
10.  37.10 BradenTheMagician
11.  37.21 FaLoL
12.  38.09 vishwasankarcubing
13.  38.63 abhijat
14.  38.64 ichcubegerne
15.  39.17 Rubadcar
16.  39.37 Niclas Mach
17.  39.81 jihu1011
18.  39.97 JoXCuber
19.  40.19 sigalig
20.  40.20 f96
21.  41.12 Logan2017DAYR01
22.  41.35 fun at the joy
23.  42.72 NoahCubing
24.  42.99 turtwig
25.  43.10 Christopher Fandrich
26.  43.83 DGCubes
27.  44.48 xyzzy
28.  45.33 Isaac Latta
29.  45.78 KardTrickKid_YT
30.  45.94 BraydenTheCuber
31.  46.25 MattP98
32.  46.53 abunickabhi
33.  46.72 Raymos Castillo
34.  47.30 BMcCl1
35.  48.05 Gregory Alekseev
36.  48.22 sean_cut4
37.  48.56 Sub1Hour
38.  48.61 Boris McCoy
39.  50.48 Brendyn Dunagan
40.  51.50 Antto Pitkänen
41.  52.38 nevinscph
42.  52.40 VJW
43.  52.86 SonofRonan
44.  53.03 wearephamily1719
45.  53.72 Liam Wadek
46.  54.09 lumes2121
47.  54.56 John Benwell
48.  55.78 oliver sitja sichel
49.  56.20 VIBE_ZT
50.  57.09 breadears
51.  57.60 revaldoah
52.  58.16 pizzacrust
53.  1:00.28 Pfannkuchener
54.  1:00.51 PingPongCuber
55.  1:03.84 d2polld
56.  1:05.16 Hunter Eric Deardurff
57.  1:05.90 NintendoCuber
58.  1:08.68 speedcube.insta
59.  1:09.49 LittleLumos
60.  1:14.19 DNF_Cuber
61.  1:15.05 Petri Krzywacki
62.  1:17.24 rdurette10
63.  1:17.34 Lewis
64.  1:18.34 ProStar
65.  1:20.09 Jrg
66.  1:21.20 One Wheel
67.  1:27.55 kilwap147
68.  1:33.27 Mike Hughey
69.  1:40.07 sporteisvogel
70.  1:41.64 FishyIshy
71.  1:47.63 Rubika-37-021204
72.  1:48.08 thomas.sch
73.  1:56.42 Moosekacha
74.  1:56.88 Jacck
75.  1:58.09 J cubing
76.  2:03.20 MatsBergsten
77.  2:16.64 YaleZ1023
78.  2:27.63 David Reid
79.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*5x5x5*(64)
1.  58.23 OriginalUsername
2.  59.52 Dream Cubing
3.  1:00.74 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  1:04.09 ichcubegerne
5.  1:04.74 JoXCuber
6.  1:05.75 FaLoL
7.  1:05.86 riz3ndrr
8.  1:07.69 Heewon Seo
9.  1:09.14 Luke Garrett
10.  1:09.61 Nazib Nawar
11.  1:13.17 vishwasankarcubing
12.  1:13.52 jihu1011
13.  1:13.54 abhijat
14.  1:15.15 fun at the joy
15.  1:16.87 Niclas Mach
16.  1:18.56 sigalig
17.  1:20.40 MCuber
18.  1:20.62 VJW
19.  1:23.71 xyzzy
20.  1:23.79 Raymos Castillo
21.  1:24.58 nevinscph
22.  1:26.15 BradenTheMagician
23.  1:26.67 Sub1Hour
24.  1:27.24 Christopher Fandrich
25.  1:28.55 sean_cut4
26.  1:28.60 Gregory Alekseev
27.  1:32.09 Brendyn Dunagan
28.  1:32.11 abunickabhi
29.  1:36.43 Antto Pitkänen
30.  1:36.55 Isaac Latta
31.  1:36.59 f96
32.  1:37.35 MattP98
33.  1:37.94 PingPongCuber
34.  1:38.53 Pfannkuchener
35.  1:39.07 breadears
36.  1:39.29 Liam Wadek
37.  1:40.94 NathanaelCubes
38.  1:41.19 BMcCl1
39.  1:43.77 Hunter Eric Deardurff
40.  1:49.56 oliver sitja sichel
41.  1:50.15 BraydenTheCuber
42.  1:50.31 Boris McCoy
43.  1:51.51 SonofRonan
44.  1:54.20 VIBE_ZT
45.  1:54.30 NintendoCuber
46.  1:56.80 pizzacrust
47.  2:01.24 lumes2121
48.  2:06.28 DNF_Cuber
49.  2:07.51 UnknownCanvas
50.  2:10.13 LittleLumos
51.  2:11.90 John Benwell
52.  2:16.97 rdurette10
53.  2:19.11 revaldoah
54.  2:20.50 One Wheel
55.  2:23.71 Lewis
56.  2:31.30 Petri Krzywacki
57.  2:32.39 Jrg
58.  2:41.00 Rubika-37-021204
59.  2:54.72 Jacck
60.  2:55.88 thomas.sch
61.  2:56.23 sporteisvogel
62.  3:25.71 Moosekacha
63.  4:16.52 MatsBergsten
64.  4:19.44 David Reid


*6x6x6*(35)
1.  1:39.86 Dream Cubing
2.  1:57.58 ichcubegerne
3.  1:58.45 FaLoL


Spoiler



4.  2:03.19 JoXCuber
5.  2:04.73 OriginalUsername
6.  2:12.57 jihu1011
7.  2:14.92 xyzzy
8.  2:18.70 Keroma12
9.  2:31.16 nevinscph
10.  2:31.20 Niclas Mach
11.  2:42.65 Raymos Castillo
12.  2:48.92 MattP98
13.  2:57.02 oliver sitja sichel
14.  3:00.55 Liam Wadek
15.  3:12.68 Hunter Eric Deardurff
16.  3:16.49 sean_cut4
17.  3:18.18 VJW
18.  3:36.26 Pfannkuchener
19.  3:40.05 PingPongCuber
20.  3:47.11 One Wheel
21.  3:47.29 SonofRonan
22.  3:48.10 VIBE_ZT
23.  3:57.61 LittleLumos
24.  4:05.95 breadears
25.  4:33.63 filmip
26.  4:51.94 Jrg
27.  4:54.17 Rubika-37-021204
28.  5:02.74 Lewis
29.  5:06.54 thomas.sch
30.  5:08.51 Jacck
31.  5:21.96 sporteisvogel
32.  8:13.17 David Reid
33.  DNF UnknownCanvas
33.  DNF pizzacrust
33.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(26)
1.  2:24.77 Dream Cubing
2.  3:01.64 JoXCuber
3.  3:04.73 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  3:08.91 FaLoL
5.  3:18.29 Keroma12
6.  3:21.47 jihu1011
7.  3:36.26 nevinscph
8.  3:41.57 Niclas Mach
9.  3:42.69 Nazib Nawar
10.  3:43.98 Hunter Eric Deardurff
11.  3:47.68 xyzzy
12.  4:18.38 MCuber
13.  4:39.24 Raymos Castillo
14.  4:47.29 Liam Wadek
15.  5:24.96 Pfannkuchener
16.  5:40.10 sean_cut4
17.  6:38.36 LittleLumos
18.  7:06.32 Rubika-37-021204
19.  7:21.00 Jrg
20.  7:22.10 Lewis
21.  7:52.49 thomas.sch
22.  8:02.92 filmip
23.  8:24.12 sporteisvogel
24.  8:25.30 Jacck
25.  13:26.07 David Reid
26.  DNF VIBE_ZT


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(34)
1.  2.94 Cubing Forever
2.  4.53 Charles Jerome
3.  5.08 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  5.55 sean_cut4
5.  5.85 OriginalUsername
6.  6.70 BrianJ
7.  6.74 BradenTheMagician
8.  7.49 Christopher Fandrich
9.  7.69 JoXCuber
10.  9.45 Dream Cubing
11.  9.99 Brendyn Dunagan
12.  10.05 G2013
13.  10.80 fun at the joy
14.  10.96 YaleZ1023
15.  11.31 Trig0n
16.  11.63 ichcubegerne
17.  12.05 Gregory Alekseev
18.  12.92 ProStar
19.  16.66 MattP98
20.  17.69 MatsBergsten
21.  20.02 BenChristman1
22.  21.09 LittleLumos
23.  22.06 Niclas Mach
24.  22.35 Mike Hughey
25.  23.96 DNF_Cuber
26.  25.14 nevinscph
27.  27.28 PingPongCuber
28.  27.85 f96
29.  28.23 Jacck
30.  37.36 PCCuber
31.  49.27 jihu1011
32.  1:21.50 David Reid
33.  1:21.69 thomas.sch
34.  3:02.32 ryan_soh


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(29)
1.  17.93 PokeCubes
2.  17.97 Gregory Alekseev
3.  19.71 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  19.73 G2013
5.  30.26 Keroma12
6.  31.22 abunickabhi
7.  53.79 openseas
8.  55.34 revaldoah
9.  1:02.32 fun at the joy
10.  1:15.21 MatsBergsten
11.  1:19.91 nevinscph
12.  1:23.21 Logan2017DAYR01
13.  1:27.61 Micah Morrison
14.  1:35.21 LittleLumos
15.  1:35.60 thatkid
16.  1:51.58 Mike Hughey
17.  1:58.19 Raymos Castillo
18.  2:08.76 PingPongCuber
19.  2:17.90 filmip
20.  2:21.58 Jacck
21.  2:39.26 f96
22.  2:52.98 Pfannkuchener
23.  3:04.55 VIBE_ZT
24.  3:49.77 PCCuber
25.  4:06.94 DNF_Cuber
26.  4:26.94 anna4f
27.  4:43.82 MattHallTV
28.  5:57.69 ProStar
29.  DNF MattP98


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(9)
1.  2:00.52 Gregory Alekseev
2.  4:36.66 nevinscph
3.  5:17.20 openseas


Spoiler



4.  6:05.99 MatsBergsten
5.  11:08.86 Jacck
6.  12:10.33 PingPongCuber
7.  13:13.60 filmip
8.  DNF LittleLumos
8.  DNF MattP98


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  5:20.06 Gregory Alekseev
2.  10:15.94 nevinscph
3.  14:30.87 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  17:49.19 Jacck
5.  DNF LittleLumos
5.  DNF filmip
5.  DNF PingPongCuber


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(5)
1.  24/33 59:01 Keroma12
2.  4/4 18:33 filmip
3.  7/10 58:30 LittleLumos


Spoiler



4.  4/5 23:18 Jacck
5.  1/2 2:23 abunickabhi


*3x3x3 one-handed*(73)
1.  11.43 tJardigradHe
2.  11.59 Luke Garrett
3.  11.82 riz3ndrr


Spoiler



4.  12.25 BrianJ
5.  13.01 OriginalUsername
6.  15.45 GenTheThief
7.  15.67 turtwig
8.  15.81 Micah Morrison
9.  15.88 Dream Cubing
10.  16.08 wuque man
11.  16.57 jihu1011
12.  16.96 ichcubegerne
13.  17.08 NathanaelCubes
14.  17.22 MLGCubez
15.  18.00 Niclas Mach
16.  18.24 Christopher Fandrich
17.  18.27 sean_cut4
18.  18.95 fun at the joy
19.  19.08 Rubadcar
20.  19.09 vishwasankarcubing
21.  19.14 BradenTheMagician
22.  19.28 xyzzy
23.  19.29 f96
24.  19.51 Brendyn Dunagan
25.  19.82 abunickabhi
26.  20.31 JoXCuber
27.  20.51 Logan2017DAYR01
28.  20.54 MCuber
29.  21.39 FaLoL
30.  21.55 BraydenTheCuber
31.  22.74 NoahCubing
32.  23.08 Gregory Alekseev
33.  23.37 DGCubes
34.  23.47 Antto Pitkänen
35.  23.59 revaldoah
36.  23.79 oliver sitja sichel
37.  24.23 abhijat
38.  25.19 lumes2121
39.  25.35 Sub1Hour
40.  25.57 d2polld
41.  25.64 Boris McCoy
42.  25.87 PingPongCuber
43.  25.88 Liam Wadek
44.  26.58 MattP98
45.  27.37 VIBE_ZT
46.  28.02 Brady
47.  28.30 pizzacrust
48.  28.38 ProStar
49.  28.55 BMcCl1
50.  29.56 VJW
51.  29.65 breadears
52.  30.00 Raymos Castillo
53.  32.74 nevinscph
54.  33.60 Pfannkuchener
55.  34.72 DNF_Cuber
56.  37.06 Aadil ali
57.  37.69 JLSH
58.  39.58 rdurette10
59.  39.96 LittleLumos
60.  41.00 SonofRonan
61.  41.66 Mike Hughey
62.  43.72 kilwap147
63.  52.71 sporteisvogel
64.  55.05 Jacck
65.  1:02.03 xander3
66.  1:02.10 HippieCuber
67.  1:03.92 thomas.sch
68.  1:03.94 Lewis
69.  1:04.21 KyleTheCuber
70.  1:06.95 YaleZ1023
71.  1:18.62 Rubika-37-021204
72.  1:21.83 ryan_soh
73.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*3x3x3 With feet*(5)
1.  30.93 OriginalUsername
2.  1:09.67 fun at the joy
3.  1:33.16 One Wheel


Spoiler



4.  2:20.26 f96
5.  DNF DNF_Cuber


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(13)
1.  31.57 fun at the joy
2.  32.58 Gregory Alekseev
3.  35.91 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  36.61 abhijat
5.  47.01 JoXCuber
6.  50.92 Niclas Mach
7.  58.86 BradenTheMagician
8.  1:13.19 Dream Cubing
9.  1:32.18 Jacck
10.  2:01.88 thomas.sch
11.  2:08.81 VIBE_ZT
12.  2:14.79 Pfannkuchener
13.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(9)
1.  33.00 (33, 31, 35) OriginalUsername
2.  36.67 (38, 33, 39) Mike Hughey
3.  39.67 (39, 39, 41) sean_cut4


Spoiler



4.  48.33 (47, 45, 53) ryan_soh
5.  DNF (26, DNS, DNS) Cale S
5.  DNF (26, 29, DNS) fun at the joy
5.  DNF (31, DNS, DNS) Theo Leinad
5.  DNF (54, DNS, DNS) Raymos Castillo
5.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNF) J cubing


*2-3-4 Relay*(41)
1.  44.49 Micah Morrison
2.  45.26 OriginalUsername
3.  47.33 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  49.05 Dream Cubing
5.  51.33 Luke Garrett
6.  53.25 jihu1011
7.  54.12 fun at the joy
8.  54.14 wuque man
9.  54.83 f96
10.  55.50 abhijat
11.  57.03 ichcubegerne
12.  57.61 sean_cut4
13.  1:02.25 Niclas Mach
14.  1:03.66 Gregory Alekseev
15.  1:04.26 Christopher Fandrich
16.  1:06.09 DGCubes
17.  1:06.82 BradenTheMagician
18.  1:07.48 BMcCl1
19.  1:09.04 aidenkimm
20.  1:09.72 wearephamily1719
21.  1:09.98 Raymos Castillo
22.  1:14.96 nevinscph
23.  1:15.29 lumes2121
24.  1:15.80 Antto Pitkänen
25.  1:16.54 NintendoCuber
26.  1:18.88 VIBE_ZT
27.  1:19.80 Pfannkuchener
28.  1:22.02 breadears
29.  1:24.27 oliver sitja sichel
30.  1:31.52 Hunter Eric Deardurff
31.  1:36.42 LittleLumos
32.  1:41.84 Lewis
33.  1:53.99 DNF_Cuber
34.  2:05.03 One Wheel
35.  2:24.08 J cubing
36.  2:26.44 Rubika-37-021204
37.  2:35.63 sporteisvogel
38.  2:36.25 Jacck
39.  2:48.22 thomas.sch
40.  2:51.93 David Reid
41.  3:32.70 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(29)
1.  1:44.25 Dream Cubing
2.  1:51.31 tJardigradHe
3.  1:54.68 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  1:56.31 OriginalUsername
5.  2:03.68 Micah Morrison
6.  2:12.07 jihu1011
7.  2:15.58 ichcubegerne
8.  2:24.22 BradenTheMagician
9.  2:26.03 Niclas Mach
10.  2:30.60 abhijat
11.  2:34.85 sean_cut4
12.  2:42.11 Raymos Castillo
13.  2:44.87 Gregory Alekseev
14.  2:53.95 nevinscph
15.  2:54.59 Antto Pitkänen
16.  2:57.42 BMcCl1
17.  3:01.52 oliver sitja sichel
18.  3:02.22 NintendoCuber
19.  3:12.94 Hunter Eric Deardurff
20.  3:23.30 breadears
21.  3:28.30 Pfannkuchener
22.  3:29.86 VIBE_ZT
23.  4:03.19 Lewis
24.  4:09.47 LittleLumos
25.  5:02.91 Rubika-37-021204
26.  5:11.24 sporteisvogel
27.  6:04.57 thomas.sch
28.  6:15.22 Jacck
29.  7:19.34 David Reid


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(15)
1.  3:28.59 Dream Cubing
2.  3:50.76 OriginalUsername
3.  4:26.88 jihu1011


Spoiler



4.  4:43.30 Niclas Mach
5.  5:07.67 nevinscph
6.  5:17.34 Raymos Castillo
7.  5:30.68 sean_cut4
8.  6:28.73 Hunter Eric Deardurff
9.  6:46.36 Pfannkuchener
10.  8:12.75 LittleLumos
11.  9:34.79 Lewis
12.  10:57.01 thomas.sch
13.  10:59.00 Rubika-37-021204
14.  11:32.19 Jacck
15.  15:27.88 David Reid


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(14)
1.  5:59.76 Dream Cubing
2.  7:11.71 OriginalUsername
3.  7:51.26 jihu1011


Spoiler



4.  8:21.81 Niclas Mach
5.  8:43.87 nevinscph
6.  10:45.76 BradenTheMagician
7.  10:48.96 Hunter Eric Deardurff
8.  11:00.57 Raymos Castillo
9.  11:06.90 sean_cut4
10.  15:27.24 LittleLumos
11.  18:19.08 Rubika-37-021204
12.  18:30.38 thomas.sch
13.  19:06.26 Lewis
14.  31:09.12 David Reid


*Clock*(40)
1.  4.52 JChambers13
2.  4.55 Yunhooooo
3.  4.60 TipsterTrickster


Spoiler



4.  5.94 Liam Wadek
5.  7.00 vishwasankarcubing
6.  7.21 50ph14
7.  7.31 MattP98
8.  7.62 BradenTheMagician
9.  8.70 Micah Morrison
10.  8.79 tJardigradHe
11.  9.18 Luke Garrett
12.  9.62 sean_cut4
13.  9.68 Niclas Mach
14.  9.71 fun at the joy
15.  9.75 JoXCuber
16.  10.23 OriginalUsername
17.  10.28 Logan2017DAYR01
18.  11.04 Hunter Eric Deardurff
19.  11.05 Raymos Castillo
20.  11.36 BraydenTheCuber
21.  11.44 ichcubegerne
22.  11.54 BenChristman1
23.  11.97 VIBE_ZT
24.  12.43 revaldoah
25.  12.51 RyuKagamine
26.  12.61 Sub1Hour
27.  13.08 PingPongCuber
28.  13.46 oliver sitja sichel
29.  13.66 White KB
30.  15.64 lumes2121
31.  15.74 abhijat
32.  16.11 Dream Cubing
33.  16.39 nevinscph
34.  16.89 Mike Hughey
35.  17.50 SonofRonan
36.  18.90 David Reid
37.  20.35 Jacck
38.  22.07 Lewis
39.  22.58 HelloKIMKIM
40.  31.48 sporteisvogel


*Megaminx*(31)
1.  39.96 Heewon Seo
2.  55.28 MCuber
3.  56.65 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  59.71 Dream Cubing
5.  1:04.42 vishwasankarcubing
6.  1:08.44 abhijat
7.  1:10.43 BradenTheMagician
8.  1:13.92 Niclas Mach
9.  1:14.01 Raymos Castillo
10.  1:15.89 jihu1011
11.  1:18.43 ichcubegerne
12.  1:19.45 JoXCuber
13.  1:19.46 turtwig
14.  1:19.68 Logan2017DAYR01
15.  1:22.19 sean_cut4
16.  1:26.06 Antto Pitkänen
17.  1:27.70 Sub1Hour
18.  1:38.15 PingPongCuber
19.  1:39.91 nevinscph
20.  1:43.44 oliver sitja sichel
21.  1:43.66 Brendyn Dunagan
22.  1:45.25 Liam Wadek
23.  1:47.94 VIBE_ZT
24.  1:58.68 VJW
25.  2:05.86 Pfannkuchener
26.  2:10.49 Lewis
27.  2:25.64 Hunter Eric Deardurff
28.  2:39.99 One Wheel
29.  3:37.12 sporteisvogel
30.  4:29.90 David Reid
31.  4:31.28 Rubika-37-021204


*Pyraminx*(63)
1.  2.82 MLGCubez
2.  2.89 tJardigradHe
3.  2.91 Awder


Spoiler



4.  2.97 50ph14
5.  3.06 Ghost Cuber
6.  3.15 DGCubes
7.  3.17 Logan2017DAYR01
8.  3.62 Charles Jerome
9.  3.69 BrianJ
10.  3.77 Rubadcar
11.  4.09 OriginalUsername
12.  4.20 Liam Wadek
13.  4.39 BradenTheMagician
14.  4.58 JoXCuber
15.  4.66 mihnea3000
16.  4.68 KardTrickKid_YT
17.  4.93 Boris McCoy
18.  4.95 NoahCubing
19.  4.99 Luke Garrett
20.  5.04 Nazib Nawar
21.  5.13 Niclas Mach
22.  5.65 MCuber
23.  5.70 Raymos Castillo
24.  5.76 VIBE_ZT
25.  5.99 wearephamily1719
26.  6.16 sean_cut4
27.  6.21 Micah Morrison
28.  6.22 fun at the joy
29.  6.33 jihu1011
30.  6.45 ichcubegerne
31.  6.47 Christopher Fandrich
32.  6.53 UnknownCanvas
33.  6.54 MattP98
34.  6.65 BraydenTheCuber
35.  6.93 oliver sitja sichel
36.  7.03 FaLoL
37.  7.06 Sub1Hour
38.  7.20 NintendoCuber
39.  7.23 Dream Cubing
40.  7.32 Antto Pitkänen
41.  7.58 Lewis
42.  7.67 vishwasankarcubing
43.  7.79 PingPongCuber
44.  7.99 rdurette10
45.  8.21 sigalig
46.  9.35 Rod Cuber
47.  9.41 abhijat
48.  9.54 f96
49.  10.14 lumes2121
50.  10.46 Mike Hughey
51.  11.10 David Reid
52.  11.37 sporteisvogel
53.  11.55 J cubing
54.  11.59 Joshua smith the cuber
55.  11.87 SonofRonan
56.  13.10 DNF_Cuber
57.  13.67 nevinscph
58.  15.78 YaleZ1023
59.  16.89 Jacck
60.  18.08 HelloKIMKIM
61.  18.80 KyleTheCuber
62.  18.81 Rubika-37-021204
63.  49.79 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(59)
1.  6.88 Christopher Fandrich
2.  9.83 mrsniffles01
3.  10.47 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  10.62 Micah Morrison
5.  10.63 Sub1Hour
6.  10.97 BrianJ
7.  11.22 KardTrickKid_YT
8.  11.39 JackPfeifer
9.  11.43 Brendyn Dunagan
10.  11.74 BradyCubes08
11.  12.78 f96
12.  13.59 tJardigradHe
13.  14.05 BraydenTheCuber
14.  14.12 Brady
15.  14.18 Kylegadj
16.  14.92 NoahCubing
17.  16.15 cheaj99
18.  16.20 oliver sitja sichel
19.  16.37 BradenTheMagician
20.  16.44 fun at the joy
21.  16.64 Boris McCoy
22.  16.81 OriginalUsername
23.  17.63 20luky3
24.  17.90 Luke Garrett
25.  18.07 NintendoCuber
26.  18.93 MCuber
27.  18.99 ichcubegerne
28.  19.02 JoXCuber
29.  19.11 Antto Pitkänen
30.  20.05 Logan2017DAYR01
31.  20.32 MattP98
32.  20.60 NathanaelCubes
33.  21.25 Niclas Mach
34.  21.76 DGCubes
35.  22.09 VIBE_ZT
36.  22.84 wearephamily1719
37.  23.12 Dream Cubing
38.  23.47 PingPongCuber
39.  23.65 sean_cut4
40.  24.77 Sitina
41.  27.42 Trig0n
42.  29.43 abhijat
43.  29.65 SonofRonan
44.  30.37 Liam Wadek
45.  34.36 lumes2121
46.  41.70 Raymos Castillo
47.  42.69 BenChristman1
48.  45.75 Lewis
49.  45.93 Mike Hughey
50.  47.01 nevinscph
51.  52.81 DNF_Cuber
52.  53.35 White KB
53.  1:04.17 filmip
54.  1:07.00 David Reid
55.  1:14.10 Jacck
56.  1:36.52 sporteisvogel
57.  1:44.02 thomas.sch
58.  1:55.88 Nazib Nawar
59.  5:21.67 MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(52)
1.  2.10 Charles Jerome
2.  2.49 BradyCubes08
3.  2.86 Isaac Latta


Spoiler



4.  2.95 Kylegadj
5.  3.09 Rubadcar
6.  3.38 BrianJ
7.  3.42 OriginalUsername
8.  3.73 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  4.22 Boris McCoy
10.  4.29 NoahCubing
11.  4.42 tJardigradHe
12.  4.57 d2polld
13.  4.65 VIBE_ZT
14.  4.71 DGCubes
15.  4.78 KardTrickKid_YT
16.  4.84 sean_cut4
17.  4.92 Luke Garrett
18.  5.24 Raymos Castillo
19.  5.40 MattP98
20.  5.57 Antto Pitkänen
21.  5.68 lumes2121
22.  5.77 Logan2017DAYR01
23.  5.80 JoXCuber
24.  5.81 ichcubegerne
25.  5.94 BradenTheMagician
26.  6.06 Micah Morrison
27.  6.18 oliver sitja sichel
28.  6.24 Niclas Mach
29.  6.70 vishwasankarcubing
30.  7.02 NintendoCuber
31.  7.05 cheaj99
32.  7.19 BraydenTheCuber
33.  7.24 Sub1Hour
34.  7.48 Dream Cubing
35.  7.57 YaleZ1023
36.  7.61 PingPongCuber
37.  7.94 MCuber
38.  8.19 Liam Wadek
39.  9.35 abunickabhi
40.  9.36 fun at the joy
41.  11.62 jihu1011
42.  12.02 Lewis
43.  12.92 nevinscph
44.  12.94 Mike Hughey
45.  14.87 Rod Cuber
46.  16.41 David Reid
47.  17.58 DNF_Cuber
48.  19.06 Jacck
49.  20.03 thomas.sch
50.  22.73 VJW
51.  34.77 MatsBergsten
52.  36.48 sporteisvogel


*Kilominx*(13)
1.  24.21 DGCubes
2.  30.11 ichcubegerne
3.  31.63 Antto Pitkänen


Spoiler



4.  35.18 Logan2017DAYR01
5.  35.33 BradenTheMagician
6.  39.61 VIBE_ZT
7.  41.09 Niclas Mach
8.  51.64 Lewis
9.  55.74 sean_cut4
10.  58.42 oliver sitja sichel
11.  1:42.41 thomas.sch
12.  2:26.65 sporteisvogel
13.  3:03.65 MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(13)
1.  3:54.80 OriginalUsername
2.  4:10.53 Dream Cubing
3.  4:45.27 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  5:13.93 Niclas Mach
5.  5:39.46 sean_cut4
6.  5:40.98 oliver sitja sichel
7.  5:44.73 Raymos Castillo
8.  6:11.84 PingPongCuber
9.  6:35.79 VIBE_ZT
10.  9:20.63 Lewis
11.  11:58.72 oliverpallo
12.  13:01.86 Jacck
13.  13:05.36 sporteisvogel


*Redi Cube*(17)
1.  9.67 Trig0n
2.  10.98 BMcCl1
3.  11.04 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  11.89 JoXCuber
5.  12.53 vishwasankarcubing
6.  14.96 ichcubegerne
7.  16.03 Niclas Mach
8.  16.59 BradenTheMagician
9.  17.96 VIBE_ZT
10.  19.77 PingPongCuber
11.  24.53 Sub1Hour
12.  24.88 ProStar
13.  26.18 Lewis
14.  32.58 thomas.sch
15.  37.37 Mike Hughey
16.  53.31 Rubika-37-021204
17.  56.15 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(10)
1.  31.37 DGCubes
2.  32.05 ichcubegerne
3.  44.63 VIBE_ZT


Spoiler



4.  59.14 Mike Hughey
5.  1:02.22 PingPongCuber
6.  1:14.20 UnknownCanvas
7.  1:16.57 Jacck
8.  1:25.02 One Wheel
9.  1:31.48 sporteisvogel
10.  1:47.38 Rubika-37-021204


*15 Puzzle*(8)
1.  5.00 f96
2.  9.77 Hunter Eric Deardurff
3.  17.30 nms777


Spoiler



4.  22.79 ichcubegerne
5.  27.23 lumes2121
6.  43.72 MatsBergsten
7.  50.92 Mike Hughey
8.  3:36.05 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(1)
1.  DNF BenChristman1

*Mirror Blocks*(14)
1.  19.49 BradenTheMagician
2.  23.76 ichcubegerne
3.  43.74 Niclas Mach


Spoiler



4.  55.94 JoXCuber
5.  1:09.76 Lewis
6.  1:14.29 Raymos Castillo
7.  1:17.32 Pfannkuchener
8.  1:36.65 thomas.sch
9.  1:37.39 Mike Hughey
10.  1:58.39 oliver sitja sichel
11.  2:01.07 J cubing
12.  3:25.48 Rubika-37-021204
13.  5:14.92 Jacck
14.  DNF BraydenTheCuber


*Curvy Copter*(4)
1.  3:00.97 DGCubes
2.  3:32.13 VIBE_ZT
3.  4:45.87 thomas.sch


Spoiler



4.  DNF One Wheel



*Contest results*(157)
1.  926 OriginalUsername
2.  775 Dream Cubing
3.  756 Niclas Mach


Spoiler



4.  739 ichcubegerne
5.  726 BradenTheMagician
6.  702 sean_cut4
7.  697 JoXCuber
7.  697 tJardigradHe
9.  645 Luke Garrett
10.  636 fun at the joy
11.  634 jihu1011
12.  625 Micah Morrison
13.  586 Raymos Castillo
14.  551 Christopher Fandrich
15.  531 Logan2017DAYR01
16.  508 BrianJ
17.  501 f96
18.  492 abhijat
19.  489 VIBE_ZT
20.  488 Brendyn Dunagan
21.  482 vishwasankarcubing
22.  479 oliver sitja sichel
23.  475 nevinscph
24.  466 NoahCubing
25.  460 Rubadcar
26.  459 DGCubes
27.  450 MattP98
28.  444 Charles Jerome
29.  436 Sub1Hour
30.  431 Liam Wadek
31.  430 FaLoL
31.  430 BraydenTheCuber
33.  426 Antto Pitkänen
34.  424 KardTrickKid_YT
35.  419 Nazib Nawar
36.  416 MCuber
37.  411 Boris McCoy
38.  398 Heewon Seo
38.  398 PingPongCuber
38.  398 wuque man
41.  391 MLGCubez
42.  386 Gregory Alekseev
43.  374 riz3ndrr
44.  365 sigalig
45.  353 BMcCl1
46.  341 NathanaelCubes
47.  339 BradyCubes08
48.  338 abunickabhi
49.  318 lumes2121
50.  315 Isaac Latta
51.  309 xyzzy
52.  308 Kylegadj
53.  307 Pfannkuchener
54.  302 Hunter Eric Deardurff
55.  296 NintendoCuber
56.  295 LittleLumos
57.  290 Lewis
58.  280 mihnea3000
59.  279 wearephamily1719
60.  267 DNF_Cuber
61.  266 turtwig
62.  264 G2013
63.  259 VJW
64.  256 d2polld
65.  254 breadears
66.  249 aidenkimm
67.  243 Jacck
68.  236 SonofRonan
69.  224 Mike Hughey
70.  214 Trig0n
71.  212 cheaj99
72.  207 revaldoah
73.  201 ProStar
74.  190 BenChristman1
75.  177 Brady
76.  170 GenTheThief
77.  164 MatsBergsten
78.  161 sporteisvogel
79.  160 thomas.sch
80.  156 Rubika-37-021204
81.  155 John Benwell
82.  154 JLSH
83.  152 Fred Lang
84.  151 UnknownCanvas
85.  148 David Reid
85.  148 rdurette10
87.  147 Aadil ali
88.  143 YaleZ1023
89.  133 Ghost Cuber
90.  131 thecubingwizard
91.  130 20luky3
92.  124 Keroma12
92.  124 Mat XD
94.  122 One Wheel
95.  121 xander3
96.  120 Jrg
97.  118 FishyIshy
98.  116 J cubing
99.  115 Coinman_
100.  112 filmip
101.  109 Legomanz
102.  100 MegaminxMan
103.  99 50ph14
103.  99 pizzacrust
105.  95 ryan_soh
106.  94 Keenan Johnson
106.  94 White KB
106.  94 speedcube.insta
109.  89 thatkid
110.  85 Petri Krzywacki
111.  83 RedstoneTim
112.  78 Rod Cuber
113.  75 yoyoyoj123
114.  70 Moosekacha
115.  69 kilwap147
115.  69 HippieCuber
115.  69 MJS Cubing
115.  69 trangium
119.  65 mm15
120.  63 Awder
120.  63 Sitina
122.  62 mrsniffles01
123.  57 PCCuber
124.  56 JackPfeifer
125.  55 oliverpallo
126.  54 KyleTheCuber
126.  54 RPerm (2020GOME05)
128.  53 MarkA64
129.  51 riovqn
130.  49 openseas
130.  49 MattHallTV
132.  47 DiamondGolem12
133.  45 CreationUniverse
134.  43 anna4f
134.  43 TheSlykrCubr
136.  42 JChambers13
137.  41 Yunhooooo
138.  40 Muhammad Ahmed Hasan
138.  40 TipsterTrickster
140.  39 BenTheCuberYT
140.  39 Cubing Forever
142.  38 HelloKIMKIM
143.  37 PokeCubes
144.  27 swburk
144.  27 Joshua smith the cuber
146.  21 J perm
147.  18 RyuKagamine
148.  15 Cale S
148.  15 Jorjais
148.  15 Caleb Rogers
151.  14 calotret
152.  13 Theo Leinad
152.  13 dav3
154.  11 under5myy
155.  10 Curtis
156.  9 benthecuber
156.  9 nms777


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 1, 2020)

157 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 17!

That means our winner this week is *f96!* Congratulations!!


----------

